# autoestereo pioneer problema en la salida de audio



## Joserodas

Hola,tengo un problema con un autoestereo pioneer deh-1630,todo funciona perfecto pero no hay sonido en las salidas de altavoces,el amplificador q*UE* utiliza es un TDA 7386,pensé q*UE* este era el problema pero lo he sustituido por uno nuevo y sigue igual,me he fijado que el pin 4 STABY tiene 0v y el pin 22 mute tambien tiene 0v,he seguido las pitas de staby y llega ha una resistencia de 16k que está bien y de esta resistencia ha un ci de 10 pin(no puedo verle  la numeracion ha este ci)la verdad no se que mirar mas,me tiene loco,espero que alguien me pueda ayudar,desde yá muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ambos pines deben ir a los +12V para que suene.

*TDA7386*  Saludos !


----------



## Joserodas

Gracias por contestar,si eso creo yo tambien,pero porque no le llegan estos voltaje?siguiendo la pista del stamby me lleva a una resistencia de 16k q*UE* esta bien y luego a un ci de 10 pines.¿puede ser que este ci este defectuoso?¿y para q*UE* sirve este ci?tambien he metido voltaje directamente alos pines de stamby y mute y no hay sonido solo q*UE* asi se calienta el tda7386.Espero me ayuden,gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mirá , ese integrado lleva muuuuuy pocos componentes exteriores.

Fijate que las patas 6 y 22 estén alimentadas a +12 Vdc , cambiale los capacitores de las patas 10 y 16.

Que ningun parlante esté a masa.

Y conectá stand-By (pata4) con 10k a +12 Vdc (pero desconectada del resto del circuito), y mute (pata22) con 47k al +12 Vdc , también desconectada del resto del circuito.

A ver si sale andando . . . después vemos el otro integradito.

Saludos.


----------



## Joserodas

Hola DOSMETROS,muchas gracias por contestar,voy ha seguir lo que me dices aver q*UE* pasa,por cierto el circuito integrado que que alimenta al stamby tiene esta matricula:1018 y debajo de estos numeros tiene estos:336 lo he mirado en datasheet y no encuentro nada.muchas gracias


----------



## Joserodas

Hola DOSMETRO,patas 6 y 22 tienen alimentación,cambié los capacitores de patas 10 y 16 y alimenté el stamby y mute como dijiste y sigue sin aver audio,solo veo que asi tambien se calienta el amplificador.No se si llega señal al amplificador porque no tengo osiloscopio.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tocà con el dedo, de a una , las patas 11 , 12 , 14 , 15 , debe hacer un ¡ PRRRRR  !

Saludos !


----------



## Joserodas

Hola de nuevo,he encontrado una pista muy pequeña cortada la he reparado y ahora si tengo los 5v en stamby y en mute,pero sigo sin tener audio,he hecho lo que me dijiste DOSMETROS,lo de tocar con el dedo las entradas pero no hace nada, solo calienta el amplificador y no veo nada mal,que puedo revisar mas?espero su ayuda,gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si encontraste una pista cortada , no sería naaaada de extraño que haya oooootra más :enfadado:! ! !

Todos los amplificadores se prueban a "dedímetro", tomando un destornillador finito la parte metálica con los dedos y tocando uno a uno los pines 11 , 12 , 14 , 15 , debería hacer un  PRRRRR en cada uno de los 4 parlantes  !

Si lo hace quiere decir que la salida de potencia TDA7386 funciona bién y entonces deberías corregir el pré. 

Si no lo hace , entonces a seguir trabajando con ese integrado.

Saludos !


----------



## Joserodas

Gracias por contestar,el TDA 7386 es nuevo,he echo lo que me dices con el destornillador y no hace nada,solo se calienta.gracias


----------



## Cacho

Por favor, poné una foto de lo que tenés y señalá qué patas has tocado con el destornillador.

Ockham me está dictando las palabras del post...
Saludos


----------



## Joserodas

Hola,perdon por el retraso en contestar he estado unos dias ausente,las patas sé cuales son cada una,con el destornillador he tocado con la parte metalica uno por uno los pines de entrada y tambien los de salida y no reproduce ningun sonido en el parlante,todos los pines de masa estan bien,los pines 6 y 22 tienen 12,6v,los pines stamby y mute tienen 5v cada uno y todos los condensadores estan bien,el amplificador es nuevo,la verdad no se que puede ser,espero me sigan ayudando,un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Insisto en lo de la foto y señalar...

Estás poniendo que tenés 12,6V en los pines de alimentación y Mute (6 y 22) para después decir que en el Mute tenés 5V.
Lo primero que supongo es que estás numerando mal las patas y eso es lo que intento descartar.

Además, en la foto se puede ver qué hay conectado y qué puede fallar.

Saludos


----------



## Joserodas

Hola,pido perdon,me he equivocado en los numeros de pines,quise decir q tengo alimentacion de 12,6v en los pines 6 y 20 y 5v en mute y stamby,aver si hago alguna foto y la subo,gracias y perdon de nuevo.


----------



## NICO S

Hola señores les comento tengo el mismo problema y les ayudo primero los pines del integrado que estan hablando es para lo que se conoce como modelo estandar miren en la foto como son los pines puesto a que son 27 pines yo solucione esa parte del integrado alcansa a sonar como ustedes dicen cuando se coloca el dedo en uno de los pines de entrada de audio lo que falta aparte de la corriente en el MUTE y el STBY es un condensador de 474J, o K al voltage que quieran, la capacidad es de 0.47 uf no polar, en el pin AC GND o pin  Nº 17y si se guian por el formato estandar seria el 16 y el otro estremo a tierra eso lograra encender el integrado pero si no hay audio es por que se quemo o esta dañado el integrado pre amplificador de audio


----------

